# The Hornet



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi folks.
I made this slingshot today, and I named it the ``Hornet`` because it reminds me of the stinging beast.
Anyway, This one is a 7 layer laminate of red oak (center) with two layers of cloth resin, two layers of yellowheart, and two layers of zebrawood on the outside. Indestructable.
I have it set up with double latex flatbands....5/8 X 1/2 inch, tapered.
This is my single ergo hunter on steroids








She shoots very fast, and I like it alot.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Stunning Bud! The first impression I got was one of those Christmas Candies you see with the surprise middle in it! Awesome looking frame Bud. A candidate for May's Slingshot of the Month for sure! ****,I nominate it now!







Flatband


----------



## Saxon (Mar 17, 2010)

Wow, that looks like a shooter alright. Very fine work T.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

A work of art, BB. A work of art!


----------



## CHANEKE_JOSH (Feb 10, 2010)

really nice piece of work (art!)

i´m just fascinated with those wooden sandwiches.
I wish to have the good fortune to learn a bit more about that fine wood work , to make my forks laminated... just awesome!!


----------



## Jtslingshoter (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW!!!!!





















JT


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow, just Wow!


----------



## Skit Slunga (Apr 14, 2010)

Very Very Noice! Good Job there.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy Crap!

This is so far unquestionably my favorite laminate I have seen. Others were very good but the way you varied the layers in combination with the material (Color) choice is fantastic.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the kind remarks.
My planer got a workout making this piece. I wanted very thin wood to work with for the layers.
I have more ideas in my head








Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Recurves1 (Apr 20, 2010)

Amazing! Do you build composite bows as well? Your building technique of using laminates reminds me of the work of a bowyer.


----------



## Fork Hunter (Apr 19, 2010)

Now that's a piece of ART ! Thanks for sharing Tom !
-Scott


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Fork Hunter said:


> Now that's a piece of ART ! Thanks for sharing Tom !
> -Scott


 I am glad I have some good pictures of this fork.
She is going to a new home in Mobile Alabama, in the morning .
I would like to keep all my shooters....but I can`t. It makes me happy that other people enjoy them also. Guess I will try and make an even nicer one.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Sharp Tom. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Your style and finish are at new levels!


----------



## Mac (Apr 30, 2010)

Beautiful work Tom. I'll bet you'd have a hard time keeping that model in stock.


----------



## Thwupp-p-p (Jan 17, 2010)

Woo-wee! _Very_ nice, Tom!!!


----------

